

Are Frameworks Making Developers Dumb?  - tszming
http://java.dzone.com/news/are-frameworks-making

======
italiano40
I have to agree and disagree, I think developers need a balance, but they
should know the framework inside and out. If it is an open sourced framework
they should know what every line of code does and how it works.

